# Scheppach deco flex scroll saw...



## Metal_Gazza (9 Jan 2014)

Greetings...

I own a Scheppach deco flex scroll saw, can't say I'm impressed by it... I appreciate it is not top of the range but I expected better from the Scheppach name.
I have made some nice things using it but have had to repair it a few times.

1. The blade tensioning mechanism broke (I stripped the thread!), I guess I don't know my own strength.
2. I use pinless blades, using blade clamp holders supplied with the machine. The other day I managed to break one of those!!! (refer to comment I made in part 1).

Anyway, firstly, has anyone had similar problems with this type of machine? 
Secondly, I found Blade Clamp Holders on ebay designed for Draper machines but they fit the Scheppach machine a treat... Message me if you require further details.
Thirdly, is Scheppach respected in scroll saw circles like Hegner? 

Look forward to your thoughts...


----------



## M P Hales (9 Jan 2014)

I started with the decoflex - took it back after about three weeks.

They are in a totally different sector to Hegner but the price is proportional.

If you have the chance to try the Hegner to compare how much easier they are to use then take the offer if you get it and you'll see why.

I would say you can try mine but Lancashire is probably a bit far for you  

Some people will think it's ok to use the deco but I personally couldn't get on with it .

Hope this helps

Martin


----------



## Bryan Bennett (9 Jan 2014)

First of all a very warm welcome to this fabulous group,I can not help with your problem but I'm sure someone will soon.I hopefully will be of some assistance in the none to distant future.


Bryan


----------



## martinka (9 Jan 2014)

Sad to say the Deco Flex is just another Chinese that sells under many different brand names. The blade clamps are terrible and are easy to break, as you say. I made new ones on my mill, from steel, for my pal#s Draper and they have been OK for 12 months. My usual advice is to see if you can make the Axminster clamps fit, and it's usually possible. It's worth the try for a couple of pounds and they are easier to use too.


----------



## ChrisR (9 Jan 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Gazza.

I don’t have any knowledge, regarding your saw.

But on the off chance, you are ever in my part of the country, you are welcome to have a go on my Hegner.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## cowboy682 (9 Jan 2014)

Hi Gazza
l started off with a deco flex l found that if you don`t try and work it too hard you can get some decent stuff made l too had the same problems with the tension bar {l think l did 3 of them} rubbish blades, but kept going. like the old saying you get what you pay for but use it as a practice machine until you can get a better one learn all the mistakes then once you can afford a better one you will have all the knowledge to take this hobby to the max`s, the first picture is the 1st thing l made 
the 2nd one is one of the last things l made on the deco.
sorry about the poor quality on the first picture


----------



## Metal_Gazza (9 Jan 2014)

Nice work Graham. I must say I find it a pain to change the blades on the Scheppach. A quick release mechanism would be great.
Cheers, Gary


----------



## cowboy682 (10 Jan 2014)

Hi Gazza
if you pay for postage l could send the quick mechanism down to you


----------

